# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Mua thịt trâu gác bếp ở đâu ngon? ở đâu bán thịt trâu gác bếp

## tranloc.vn

Các dân tộc thiểu số vùng Tây Bắc có rất nhiều món ăn độc đáo, trong đó đặc trưng nhất vẫn là thịt hun khói. Thịt trâu khô là món được nhiều người ưa chuộng nhất. Vào dịp nhà mổ trâu, thường trong những ngày lễ, Tết, đồng bào Tây Bắc không quên dành ra một lượng thịt bắp (hoặc thịt không có gân, thật tươi) để dành hun khói. Những gia vị đi kèm không thể thiếu trong chế biến thịt trâu khô là sả, gừng, tỏi, ớt khô, hạt mắc khén.
Thịt trâu được lọc hết gân (nếu có), lọc sạch bạc nhạc, sau đó thái miếng dọc thớ rộng khoảng 7 - 8 cm, dài khoảng 15 cm, dày 2-3 cm, dần cho thật mềm. Người ta băm nhỏ sả, gừng, tỏi, ớt khô, hạt mắc khén (loại gia vị chỉ một số vùng mới có) giã nhỏ, trộn đều, ướp thịt trâu với hỗn hợp gia vị đó sao cho vừa đủ (một số nơi còn sử dụng bột hạt điều để tạo mùi đặc trưng khi làm thịt khô của vùng Tây Bắc). Sau khoảng 2 - 3 giờ ướp, lấy que xiên và sấy trên than củi hồng cho thịt chín đều. Khi nướng, người Tây Bắc không để thịt sát than củi, tránh tình trạng bên ngoài cháy mà bên trong lại chưa chín. Thịt được sấy như thế cho đến khi vừa chín, không khô quá, ăn sẽ bị dai và cứng, mất vị ngọt. Những hôm trời nắng người ta mang ra phơi nắng.
Khi những miếng thịt trâu khô đã đượm mùi hấp dẫn rất riêng của nó, người ta gỡ ra, bọc bằng giấy báo. Gia đình nào có điều kiện thì cho vào tủ lạnh ăn dần. Còn với các hộ gia đình vùng cao vẫn đun bằng bếp củi, họ sẽ treo lên gác bếp hun khói và ăn trong một thời gian dài.
Khi ăn,cần lấy ra đồ lại khoảng 20 - 30 phút là ăn được. Vị ngọt của thịt trâu đượm trong sự đậm đà của các gia vị và quyện mùi khói ngai ngái, tạo nên sức hấp dẫn cho đặc sản vùng cao này. Món thịt trâu khô rất phù hợp khi thưởng thức cùng bia và rượu trong dịp tụ hội bạn bè, người thân, đặc biệt là trong những ngày lễ, Tết.

Lưu ý:
- Nguồn thịt được lấy thịt ngon, từ những con trâu, bò từ vùng cao của đồng bào dân tộc – sản phẩm an toàn cho người sử dụng
- Thịt khô ngon khi thớ thịt phía trong vẫn còn màu tươi đỏ của thịt trâu/bò, có hương vị cay đặc trưng hạt mắc khén vùng tây bắc.
- Bảo quản trong tủ lạnh (ngăn mát)
- Trước khi ăn có thể bỏ vào nồi cơm hoặc bỏ vào lò vi sóng (5-10 phút), mục đích chính là để cho thịt mềm ra
- Khi sử dụng chấm với tương ớt, chanh.

Giá bán: 510.000 VND/1kg
Thông tin chi tiết các sản phẩm xin vui lòng truy cập website: Sản vật tây bắc TRẦN LỘC . Chúng tôi luôn cập nhật thường xuyên và các sản phẩm mới. Chúng tôi luôn nỗ lực để đem đến cho quý khách: sản phẩm chất lượng tốt, giá cả hợp lý và dịch vụ tận tình chu đáo. Rất mong sự ủng hộ của quý khách hàng!
Bảng báo giá một số sản phẩm của sản vật tây bắc Trần Lộc.
Rượu sâu chít: 130.000 vnđ/ chai 750ml
Rượu sâu chít: 250.000vnđ/bình 1,5 lít
Rượu sâu chít: 720.000 vnđ/ bình 4 lít (sâu: 500 - 550 con)
Sâu chít tươi: 1400 vnđ/1 con
Cây mật gấu: 80.000vnđ/kg
Chuối cắt lát: 90.000 vnđ/kg
Chuối chín bóc vỏ: 100.000vnđ/kg
Hạt chuối hột: 250.000 vnđ/kg
Táo mèo tươi: 25.000 vnđ/kg
Táo mèo khô: 85.000vnđ/kg
Dấm táo mèo: 70.000vnđ/bình
Dấm táo mèo: 160.000vnđ/bình 5 lít
Táo mèo ngâm đường: 115.000 vnđ/ bình 2 lít
táo mèo: 95.000 vnđ/bình 2 lít
Hà thủ ô đỏ củ tươi: 150.000 vnđ/kg
Hà thủ ô đỏ củ khô: 200.000 vnđ/kg
hà thủ ô: 550.000 vnđ/bình 5 lít
Trâu gác bếp: 510.000vnđ/kg
Phấn hoa: 200.000vnđ/kg
Hoa tam thất: 350.000vnđ/kg
Nụ tam thất non: 600.000 vnđ/kg
Amakong 0.5kg: 100,000vnđ/gói
Amakong 1kg: 200,000/gói
Amakong đặc biệt: 300.000 vnđ/ gói
Bột nghệ vàng: 180.000vnđ/kg
Bột nghệ đen: 170.000vnđ/kg
Măng khô tây nguyên: 160.000vnđ/kg
Chè Dây Sapa: 100.000vnđ/kg
Chè Tuyết Sapa: 160.000vnđ/kg
Cây lá gan: 120.000 vnđ/kg
Lá atiso sapa: 95.000vnđ/kg
Hoa atiso sapa: 350.000/kg
Rễ atiso sapa: 250.000 vnđ/kg
Ngũ gia bì: 170.000vnđ/lít
Xạ Đen: 130.000vnđ/1kg
Giảo cổ lam Sapa: 250.000vnđ/kg
Nhục Thung Dung: 500.000vnđ/kg
Liên hệ: Sản vật tây bắc Trần Lộc
ĐC: Xóm 2 - Thôn Hạ - Mễ Trì - Từ Liêm - Hà Nội
ĐT: 04.667.45149 - 0989.475636 (hotline) - 01252.928989
website: http://tranloc.vn

----------

